# Feeling a little down



## Emmal31 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

Don't really know quite where to start i'll try not to rant too much. My blood sugars are a bit higher than they should be (mostly 9's and 8's) and I keep having to do correction doses which is really doing my head in  To top this off I'm not sleeping well at all so am constantly in a bad mood and snapping at people (mainly my poor husband).

Emma


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2009)

hi Emma im not going go on and on , but its part and parcel of all this dam diabetes our moods are part of the high levels, i know it must be hard for you to think ahead like this but you have a lovely baby on the way and im sure you hubby understands i know my o/h does he just crawls out the room when he feels a mood swing coming on lol , is the sleeping well due to any sickness with baby or are you worrying about the high levels alot? x


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi Emma im not going go on and on , but its part and parcel of all this dam diabetes our moods are part of the high levels, i know it must be hard for you to think ahead like this but you have a lovely baby on the way and im sure you hubby understands i know my o/h does he just crawls out the room when he feels a mood swing coming on lol , is the sleeping well due to any sickness with baby or are you worrying about the high levels alot? x



Hi steff
yeah I'm not sleeping well because i'm worrying about the blood sugars, I got over the sickness a few weeks back. I know I should be happy because Ive got a baby on the way and I feel really lucky because some people can't have kids but I'm really starting to despise my diabetes again.


----------



## Smit (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Emma,
You are doing great!!!!  Keep your chin up. The pregnancy is going to cause your blood to go all over the place. You are doing the right thing trying to correct it. It must be hard and annoying but it will be worth it in the end. I'm sure your hubby understands. Blame the hormones!!! Hope your feeling better soon.   x x x


----------



## allisonb (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Emma

Don't feel bad.  Whilst it's a pain doing correction doses and testing all the time it's for a worthwhile cause isn't it.  I know how you feel, it's tough enough being pregnant without having to cope with diabetes too and pregnancy is certainly a time when you begin to resent having diabetes!  It is really hard work and you're doing brilliantly.  I'm sure your husband understands.  Sleepness nights may well be down to you worrying but it might also be your body preparing you for all those sleepness nights to come!

Ax


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi steff
> yeah I'm not sleeping well because i'm worrying about the blood sugars, I got over the sickness a few weeks back. I know I should be happy because Ive got a baby on the way and I feel really lucky because some people can't have kids but I'm really starting to despise my diabetes again.



Yes Emma it really does p me off a lot of the time as well not for the same reasons as you of course as im not pregnant, can you not make an appointment at the surgery your in and discuss with your GP ways of lowering the levels etc etc


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 8, 2009)

allisonb said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> Don't feel bad.  Whilst it's a pain doing correction doses and testing all the time it's for a worthwhile cause isn't it.  I know how you feel, it's tough enough being pregnant without having to cope with diabetes too and pregnancy is certainly a time when you begin to resent having diabetes!  It is really hard work and you're doing brilliantly.  I'm sure your husband understands.  Sleepness nights may well be down to you worrying but it might also be your body preparing you for all those sleepness nights to come!
> 
> Ax



What Allison said! Totally agree - it's really wearing sometimes being a "diabetic mum", we don't get to switch off, but believe me, it's worth it in the end!  Hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 9, 2009)

Still feeling down and still having high's even though i'm giving myself ridiculous amounts of insulin so still having to do a lot of correction doses. I don't feel like i'm doing anything right at the minute I keep crying because I feel terrible and feel so exhausted.


----------



## am64 (Oct 9, 2009)

oh you poor hun BiggggggggHuuuugggggggs coming your way by express service!


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh dear!  Have you tried walloping up the background dose?  (sorry if you're already doing this!)  By the time I was really pregnant last time I was on stupidly scary high doses...

Really really hope you're feeling better soon - well done for testing & correcting, you're doing the right thing & you WILL crack it soon - hang on in there!!  Big HUG!! ((((((())))))))

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## allisonb (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Emma

Was just wondering if you're feeling any happier and if your BS has settled at all. xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 13, 2009)

am64 said:


> oh you poor hun BiggggggggHuuuugggggggs coming your way by express service!



Thank you am64


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 13, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Oh dear!  Have you tried walloping up the background dose?  (sorry if you're already doing this!)  By the time I was really pregnant last time I was on stupidly scary high doses...
> 
> Really really hope you're feeling better soon - well done for testing & correcting, you're doing the right thing & you WILL crack it soon - hang on in there!!  Big HUG!! ((((((())))))))
> 
> ...



Hi twitchy,

Yeah i've put my background up about 6 times in the past couple of weeks  which is shocking really it's now at 40 units!!! which I can't believe. Finally my levels aren't higher than 8 so that's good  thank you for the hug! much appreciated

Emma x


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 13, 2009)

allisonb said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> Was just wondering if you're feeling any happier and if your BS has settled at all. xxx



Hi allisonb,

Yeah i'm feeling much better now thank you not so down about everything think it might have been partly my hormones! My bs levels have come right down am even having hypo's again which is a relief after all the high's. 

Emma xxx


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2009)

hi Emma pleased you got back to us and im glad you feel alot btter x


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi Emma pleased you got back to us and im glad you feel alot btter x



Hi hun,

Sorry only just saw this thank you very much  xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Sorry only just saw this thank you very much  xx



nps hun xx hows pregnancy going ?


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> nps hun xx hows pregnancy going ?



Yeah it's going really well at the minute my levels are much better than they were although not quite where i want them but when are they ever  
how are you xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Yeah it's going really well at the minute my levels are much better than they were although not quite where i want them but when are they ever
> how are you xx



yeah im fine hun got DSN on 26th fingers crossed i get the byetta i want x


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yeah im fine hun got DSN on 26th fingers crossed i get the byetta i want x



Good i'm glad your well  good luck with the dsn and I hope you get what you want xx


----------

